# New one for me!



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Just bought this NIB Bersa Thunder Plus today! 








Going to take the ole girl to the range in the morning, and run two types of JHP through it, and a couple bullet weights of ball rounds through it...hope she runs as good as she feels in the hand.

Range report to follow!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats! I used to have one. They are good guns


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Good get !!!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Just bought this NIB Bersa Thunder Plus today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am intrigued but I think I need to feed and care for the puppies in the kennel for awhile before I adopt another.
Analogies aside, nice gun! Let us know how you like it.😉


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Enjoy it! 
*John my range buddy has one just like the photo. They do feel good in the hand. The one he has is always getting a workout. He likes it and the times I shot his I had no issues and could always get good groupings. I liked it for many reasons and his has over 2,000 rounds through it. That is one of the only Bersa's I have shot and liked it.
*Congratulations on the NIB Bersa Thunder Plus.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> I am intrigued but I think I need to feed and care for the puppies in the kennel for awhile before I adopt another.
> Analogies aside, nice gun! Let us know how you like it.😉


Yup, it shot good. I posted up the report under "range reports".


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

berettatoter said:


> Yup, it shot good. I posted up the report under "range reports".


Solid. What made you go with that over another?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The Bersa has a long history. Basically the design starting from former engineers from Beretta.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

JamesCC said:


> Solid. What made you go with that over another?


The original Bersa (all steel) Model 85 was the first auto-loader I ever bought...circa 1987, after I got out of the military. I have always had a soft spot for the Bersa ever since. In the mid 90's, I had to sell off all of my firearms for financial reasons, so my family could eat for the next month or so, and the Bersa was one of them.

Now, that Model 85 ran like a champ for me for nine years, and I always trusted it. I prefer a fatter grip on a handgun, due to large hands, and this new "Plus" model fit the bill for me in both ways. I got a Bersa again, and the fatter grip fit my hands better than even my old Model 85 did.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

berettatoter said:


> The original Bersa (all steel) Model 85 was the first auto-loader I ever bought...circa 1987, after I got out of the military. I have always had a soft spot for the Bersa ever since. In the mid 90's, I had to sell off all of my firearms for financial reasons, so my family could eat for the next month or so,
> Now, that Model 85 ran like a champ for me for nine years, and I always trusted it. I prefer a fatter grip on a handgun, due to large hands, and this new "Plus" model fit the bill for me in both ways. I got a Bersa again, and the fatter grip fit my hands better than even my old Model 85 did.


You are a good man family comes first


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Javbike said:


> You are a good man family comes first


Yup, went for almost 10 years before I got back into it again...I knew that the Lord would provide, if He saw fit again.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

berettatoter said:


> Yup, went for almost 10 years before I got back into it again...I knew that the Lord would provide, if He saw fit again.


Amen. I’ve learned plenty from getting out of Gods ways and letting him do his thing.


----------



## rexherring (Nov 13, 2012)

If it's anything like mine, you'll love it. Mine eats everything including my handloads, even SWC Lee cast bullets. 15 shots as fast as I can pull the trigger.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

rexherring said:


> If it's anything like mine, you'll love it. Mine eats everything including my handloads, even SWC Lee cast bullets. 15 shots as fast as I can pull the trigger.


It really is a wonderful gun. Man, especially in .380 Auto, I can rip off 15 rounds quickly, and pretty accurately too. It feels so much better in my large hands, versus the standard Thunder 380 does.


----------

